# Menu for election night...



## thier1754 (Oct 27, 2004)

Pepto Bismol?  This campaign has taken it all out of me.  Whew.  :roll: 

Anybody having an election night party?  What are you serving?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2004)

roast donkey tenderloins, and deep fried elephant cracklins...


----------



## Lifter (Oct 27, 2004)

In accordance with the dancing Elf's instruction, I'll wait to comment on this!

LOL!

Lifter


----------



## MJ (Oct 27, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> In accordance with the dancing Elf's instruction, I'll wait to comment on this!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Lifter


----------



## thier1754 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hee hee, Bucky Tom.  Sounds yummy.

My intent was not to encourage political discussion.  I just wanted to know if there would be parties and what the "noshes" would be...


----------



## debthecook (Oct 28, 2004)

I usually make Swedish Meatballs over noodles.  Cherry Pie. Champagne.
The reason being is that I read, years ago, garlic and onions were not a big hit back with the early settlers here, probably not readily available to the Pilgrims.  I never researched it, but I try to make something WITHOUT garlic and onions (very hard to do) on President's day, so I carry the same on election day.


----------



## honeybee (Oct 28, 2004)

*Menu for election night........*

I never thought of a menu for election night being any different from any other night of the year. I'm going to be glued to the television set for sure. Maybe I'll try some gooey cornbread I noticed on a recent post  with some homemade chili.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 28, 2004)

Honeybee, I can vouch for the gooey cornbread! It is wonderful!!! Thanks again mudbug!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 28, 2004)

It may depend on who your candidate is as to whether or not you are havin' a "party" (tiptoeing outta here before elf, MJ, Barbara, or Juliev notice me..).


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 29, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> roast donkey tenderloins, and deep fried elephant cracklins...



Can I come for dinner, I will bring ripple


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 29, 2004)

I will have to wait to get the results before I plan a menu, I may be running for the border if the wrong guy gets in but he shall remain namless here.  I will behave kitchennisse, MJ and Juliev


----------



## MJ (Oct 29, 2004)

You forgot Barbara L norgeskog.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 29, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> You forgot Barbara L norgeskog.



Sorry MJ thanks for calling it to my attention, do noto tell BL do not want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## MJ (Oct 29, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Sorry MJ thanks for calling it to my attention, do noto tell BL do not want to hurt her feelings.


 Don't worry Norgeskog, I can keep a secret about Barbra L .  Us Norwegian's must stick together, Right?


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 29, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, ya ve do dat.  Tusen takk.


----------



## MJ (Oct 29, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> ya, ya ve do dat.  Tusen takk.



 Are you swearing at me Norgeskog? LOL just kidding Norgeskog! My Father and his Sisters spoke like that. Like for the number 3 you would say "tree". I only know a few words like "Velcomen" wich means Welcome (I think). I too am blond hair and blue eyes.
 So far so good. No Barbara L 

 Sorry to get off topic here thier1754, no more from me!


----------



## luvs (Oct 30, 2004)

i know exactly what we'll be having...
fish sandwiches.
i went to a small Catholic elemantary school, and each voting day, we had to eat in the classroom rather than the cafeteria, cause the Church volunteers were always buzzing about like bees setting things up for election day, and there wasn't much room for us kids.. they didn't make a hot lunch on those days; you either brown-bagged it, or you bought something like a fish sandwich or macaroni and cheese. and if you had bad parents, you didn't get lunch at all, unless they has a frozen PB sandwich stashed in the freezer.
the tradition has carried on; the Parents always go to the school cafeteria after work to vote and buy sandwiches...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2004)

I went to a catholic School from 6 - 8th grade.  Fortunately, back in the late 60's, the school was assisted by the government, as were the publick schools.  IN following years, that changed.  But while I was there, we had great cooks.  There pigs-in-th-blanket were amazing.  And the pizza crust...  The toppings wer simply spiced tomato sauce, hamburger, and cheese, but that crust was sooooo good.  They made everything that I liked (but that was easy because I like almost everything  ).

But back to topic; I believe the meal should reflect the candidates, ham and turkey  .  Or maybe wienner and sucker, heh, heh, heh.

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 31, 2004)

MJ said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, MJ velKommen means welcome.  With the THR, the r needs to be rolled, ackward for us unless you have heard the words and can immitate.  DO you use the dypthongs???  ø, Ø, Æ, æ, å, Å.  If you want them go to GOOGLE and enter Funny Norwegian Characters and it can be printed.  My father never lost his accent, he came here when he was 20.  It is catching when you are in Norway.  when I go it is usually for close to a month and I come home speaking English with a lilt  :roll:   

YEAH  THE DUCKS SENT THE  HUSKIES PACKING DUCKS 31 HYSKIES 6


----------

